# major corporations



## necromancer (Apr 21, 2014)

one of my customers is decommissioning all there old servers & old equipment.

there is way more then in the photos, its a happy day for me :!:

















more in next post


----------



## necromancer (Apr 21, 2014)

more


----------



## necromancer (Apr 21, 2014)

great day !!!










april has been a fantastic month & its my birthday in about a week, its been a while since i have been so lucky 8)


----------



## joubjonn (Apr 21, 2014)

Fantastic! Now you can get a notebook going with all sorts of yield data for those IC's.


----------



## silversaddle1 (Apr 21, 2014)

Nothing better than hauling it home by the tons!


----------



## Ian_B (Apr 21, 2014)

Would it maybe worth more trying to sell them for what they are online? seems as if they look in great condition. especially those ram sticks?


----------



## necromancer (Apr 21, 2014)

silversaddle1 said:


> Nothing better than hauling it home by the tons!




nice, that wouldn't fit in my minivan 8)


----------



## necromancer (Apr 21, 2014)

Ian_B said:


> Would it maybe worth more trying to sell them for what they are online? seems as if they look in great condition. especially those ram sticks?




yes, i will try reselling the ram, testing the servers is a problem


----------



## Geo (Apr 21, 2014)

The time to disassemble and catalog and create the auctions and then wait for a buyer sometimes makes the wait for the turnover too expensive. If you are on time restraints and cant tie up large amounts of money without a faster turn around, rip out the best stuff and scrap the rest. If you make a marginal profit from the scrap metal, that makes any PM content basically free.


----------



## necromancer (Apr 21, 2014)

it was all free, i dont pay the big guys, i only offer to pay the mom and pop shops & the scrappers


----------



## glorycloud (Apr 22, 2014)

You might be surprised at what some of the Sun and Cisco parts sell for. 
But if you can't test, you can't test and I understand the need for speed
when turning "inventory" into cash. The gold edged cards from the switches and
servers are nice for sure! 

Nice haul - congrats! 8)


----------



## necromancer (Apr 22, 2014)

its not about speed, its about knowledge. i really have no idea about testing these.
plus there are some ports that i cant test because i dont have the parts. i can sell them (as is) but i would rather scrap it then sell crap to someone.

i do enjoy the refining hobby, it pays back & i am happy with that. if i was making massive amounts of money off it i would definitely sell as reusable parts.


----------



## rickbb (Apr 22, 2014)

The only people that would even consider buying that type of Sun or Cisco stuff is another big company and they would go for new, refurbished or leased with warranties over used any day.

Your typical ebay or amazon buyer wouldn't even know what most of that was or how to use it.


----------



## justme2 (Apr 22, 2014)

We have a contract with a fortune 100 co that is updating all its out of service contract (3/4 yr old) servers $40 million dollars worth over 3 years. We all brands, from IBM custom built, Cisco, HP, Sun, and Dell. We have tried to sell some of them, problem is Those who can afford them, buy new. It is difficult to find mid level and lower level companies who would buy them.


----------



## necromancer (Apr 28, 2014)

so far i have processed most of it

Aluminum-copper HeatSink 46.55 lb 
Ram 7.60 lb
Hard Drive with Board 61.30 lb
Motherboards / cards X 149 lb
Power Supply 150.40 lb

from this i have picked

101.4 grams of Gold Termination mlcc








932.6 grams of random mlcc



384.2 grams of orange tantalum mlcc






will update grand totals after i am done


----------



## necromancer (Dec 16, 2014)

i completely forgot about this post.

all in all it was about 130,000 lbs gross weight. (16 or 18 cube vans full) made for a great summer.

and i got this, it was in a sealed box (random link, photos i took today are 3mb each)


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gast-Manufa...-G509DX-Rotary-Vane-Vacuum-Pump-/181296624030


----------

